# هيكل سليمان + هيكل زربابل + هيكل هيرودس



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

*هيكل سليمان*







داود  هو صاحب فكرة بناء هيكل ثابت للرب بدل خيمة الشهادة المتنقلة. وهو الذي  جمع الأموال وخزن المجوهرات وجهز الأدوات والمعدات (2 صم 7 و 1 مل 5: 3- 5 و  8: 17 و 1 أخبار ص 22 و 28: 11- 29: 9). وفي الكتاب إحصاء دقيق للأموال  والمجوهرات التي أرصدها داود لهذا الأمر المقدس، أما من خزائنه أو من  أعماله وحلفائه.

وقد وعد الرب داود بأن يكون البناء في عهد ابنه ووريثه سليمان (1 أخبار 17:  12). أما موضع الهيكل وهندسته فقد عينه داود قبل موته (1 أخبار ص 22). ثم  بدأ سليمان العمل في البناء في السنة الرابعة من حكمه. واستغرق العمل سبع  سنوات وستة أشهر، (1 مل 6: 1 و 38). واعتمد سليمان على مصادر أخرى غير  عبرية. فتحالف مع حيرام ملك سور الفينيقي واشترى منه الخشب، واستأجر عمالاً  فنيين فينيقيين، (2 أخبار 2: 7- 10). واشتغل مئات الألوف من اليهود ومن  الفينيقيين في قطع الخشب ونقله وقطع الصخور ونقلها (1 مل 5: 15 و 16 و 9:  20 و 21 و 23 و 2 أخبار 2: 2 و 17 و 18 و 8: 10).

ارتفع بناء الهيكل فوق جبل مورية في القدس، عند بيدر اروانة اليبوسي حيث  بنى داود مذبحاً للرب (2 صم 24: 25)، بعد أن مهدت الأرض وسدت الثغرات التي  فيها. وكان الهيكل، بوجه عام، على شكل خيمة الشهادة. إلا أن الأبعاد كانت  ضعف ما كانت عليه في الخيمة. كما أن معالم الزينة كانت أكثر بذخاً وفخامة.  وشيدت الحيطان من حجارة نقلت من المحاجر المعروفة إلى اليوم بمقالع سليمان  (قرب باب العمود) وكان خشب السطح والأبواب من الأرز، وخشب الأرض من السرو  والكل مغطى بالذهب (1 مل 6: 20 و 22 و 30 و 2 أخبار 3: 7).

وكان الهيكل يتجه إلى جهة الشرق. وكان بجانب مدخله رواق وعواميد ثم اتسع  الرواق في عهد خلفاء سليمان حتى شمل جميع الجهات. وبنيت إلى الغرب من  الرواق الشرقي دار مربعة الشكل، ثم إلى غربها دار أصغر منها. 

أما المذبح فكان صندوقاً من الخشب الثمين، مربع الحجم، مغطى بالنحاس. وكانت  النار تشعل على رأسه. ليتطهر بها الكهنة والذبائح. وكان في الدار الصغيرة  غرف للكهنة وللطبخ. 

أما الدار الكبرى فكان فيها الهيكل الحقيقي. وكان بناؤه شاهقاً. وكانت  أبوابه من الخشب المرصع بالذهب. وجعلت بعض جوانبه، مخصصة للملوك. وتحت  رواقه وضع عمودان مزخرفان هما ياكين وبوعز. وكان لا يسمح بدخول أحد غير  رئيس الكهنة إلى الجانب المقدس المخصص له. وكان ذلك الجانب يغلق ببابين  ضخمين وكان ينيره ضوء منارة من الذهب وإلى جانبها خمس منائر على خمس موائد.  وفيه كان يقدم البخور وخبز الوجوه. ووضع فيه المحراب، أو قدس الأقداس، وهو  غرفة، مظلمة. فيه تابوت العهد على صخرة وفوقة كاروبا (ملاكا) المجد. هذا  وصف لهيكل سليمان الذي حافظ على عظمته مدة أربعة قرون وربع، أي منذ حوالي  سنة 968 ق.م. إلى أن هاجم البابليون القدس وسبوا أهلها واستولوا على ما في  الهيكل من ثروة سنة 587ق. م. (2 مل 25: 8 و 9 و 13- 17 و 2 أخبار 36: 18 و  19).

*هيكل زربابل​*

هو الهيكل  الثاني، بني بعد ان سمح بذلك الملك الفارسي كورش الذي أحسن الى اليهود وسمح  لهم بالعودة الى القدس وكان تاريخ ذلك الأذن سنة 538 ق.م. وبدأ ببناء  الهيكل، مكان الأول، سنة 537 ق.م. 

وكان العمال يرممون الصامد من البناء ويبنون على ما تهدم. واستغرق العمل  وقتا طويلا، لحصول اضطرابات وحروب، ولم يتم قبل سنة 515 ق.م. وكان البناء  الجديد أضخم من الأول، لكنه أقل فخامة ومصاريف، واستعمل في تشييده خشب  الأرز ورصد بالجواهر التي تبرع بها السكان، واستعيد إليه بعض أوانيه  الذهبية التي سبيت وسرقت. غير أن قدس الأقداس كان خالياً، لأن تابوت العهد  اختفى. وأخبار هذا الهيكل مدونة في أسفار عزرا وحجي وزكريا. وقد بقى مدة  خمسة قرون.

*هيكل هيرودس*






اضطر  هيرودس إلى ترميم الهيكل من جديد بعد أن تداعى هيكل زربابل إلى الخراب وقد  بدأ العمل سنة 20 ق. م. واستغرق وقتاً طويلاً، وتم في عهد إغريباس الثاني  سنة 64 م. 

وأخبار هذا الهيكل مدونة في تاريخ يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي المشهور. وقد  وسعت مساحة هذا الهيكل ضعف ما كانت عليه قبلاً. وبني من صخور بيضاء. وارتفع  سطح هيكل سليمان بنسبة 3: 2 وأحيط بالهيكل عدة دور أهمها دار الأمم،  والدار الخارجية، ودار النساء، ودار إسرائيل ودار الكهنة. 

وبني حائط السياج بين دار الأمم ودار النساء. وكان فيه ثلاثة عشر باباً  ومنع دخوله على غير اليهود. وكانت المزامير ترنم في دار إسرائيل، وكان  دخولها مقتصراً على المرنمين . وكان الكهنة يغنون في دارهم ويباركون الشعب.  

أما السنهدريم فكان يجتمع في مكان سمي بالبلاط، وهو غرفة متصلة بالدار التي  فيها المذبح وكان المذبح مبنياً من حجارة مبيض بالكلس، وفيه ثقوب ليسيل  منها دم الذبائح وغطي وجه المذبح بالذهب.

 وقد زار يسوع هذا الهيكل. وعند  درجات دار بني إسرائيل أخذ يسأل المعلمين وتطهرت أمه عند أحد أبوابه. ولكن  الهيكل لم يعمر بعد ذلك كثيراً. فقد هدمه الرومان سنة 70​


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

*صهيون – **ציון**– **Zion*​ * جبل صهيون !!!*

​ السؤال  المطروح من كثيرين وهو أين يقع جبل صهيون وهو لا يوجد على أي خريطة قديمة  أو حديثة تحدد موقعه وتؤكد أن هذا هو الجبل المقصود في المزامير وبناء  الهيكل ، مع أنه ذُكر في المزامير بكثرة وفي العهد القديم ككل وذُكر موقعه  في حدود ضيقة على غير تأكيد قاطع من جهة المقصود في آيات الكتاب المقدس على  وجه التحديد ، فما هو جبل صهيون هذا على وجه التحديد ؟!!!

 عموماً هذه  الكلمة تأتي بعدة معاني في الكتاب المقدس : [ حصن ، قلعة ، مشمس ، جاف جداً  ، نصب تذكاري ، توجيه ، إرشاد ، استنارة روحية ] ؛ وقد وَرَدَ اسم صهيون  149 مرة في العهد القديم ، و 7 مرات في العهد الجديد ، وأُطلق على : 

 *1 – حصن يبوسي*  استولى عليه داود ورجاله من يد اليبوسيين ، ودعاها " مدينة داود " : [ في  حبرون ملك على يهوذا سبع سنين و ستة اشهر و في أورشليم ملك ثلاثا و ثلاثين  سنة على جميع إسرائيل و يهوذا. وذهب الملك و رجاله إلى أورشليم إلى  اليبوسيين سكان الأرض فكلموا داود قائلين لا تدخل إلى هنا ما لم تنزع  العميان و العرج أي لا يدخل داود إلى هنا. وأخذ داود حصن صهيون هي مدينة  داود. وقال داود في ذلك اليوم أن الذي يضرب اليبوسيين و يبلغ إلى القناة و  العرج والعمي المبغضين من نفس داود لذلك يقولون لا يدخل البيت أعمى أو  أعرج. *وأقام داود في الحصن و سماه مدينة داود* و بنى داود مستديرا من القلعة فداخلا. ] (2صموئيل 5: 5 – 9)

 *2 – بعد أن بُني الهيكل في جبل المريا*  ونُقل تابوت العهد إليه اتسع نطاق صهيون حتى شملت الهيكل [هاأنذا والأولاد  الذين أعطانيهم الرب آيات و عجائب في إسرائيل من عند رب الجنود الساكن في  جبل صهيون ] (إشعياء8: 18)

 *3 – كثيراً ما أُطلق اسم صهيون على أورشليم كلها* : [هذا هو الكلام الذي تكلم به الرب عليه احتقرتك واستهزأت بك العذراء ابنة صهيون و نحوك انغضت ابنة أورشليم رأسها ] (2ملوك19: 21)

 *4 – كما أطلق اسم صهيون على اليهود وأمتهم*  كما يظهر ذلك من مزامير المصاعد : [عندما رد الرب سبي صهيون صرنا مثل  الحالمين. حينئذ امتلأت أفواهنا ضحكاً وألسنتنا ترنما حينئذ قالوا بين  الأمم أن الرب قد عظم العمل مع هؤلاء. عظم الرب العمل معنا و صرنا فرحين. ]  (مزمور126: 1 – 3)

*5 – في العهد الجديد :*  تُشير صهيون إلى النعمة [ لأنكم لم تأتوا إلى جبل ملموس مضطرم بالنار وإلى  ضباب و ظلام و زوبعة. وهتاف بوق وصوت كلمات استعفى الذين سمعوه من أن  تزداد لهم كلمة. لأنهم لم يحتملوا ما أمر به وأن مست الجبل بهيمة ترجم أو  ترمى بسهم. وكان المنظر هكذا مخيفا حتى قال موسى أنا مرتعب و مرتعد. بل قد  أتيتم إلى جبل صهيون وإلى مدينة الله الحي أورشليم السماوية وإلى ربوات هم  محفل ملائكة وكنيسة أبكار مكتوبين في السماوات وإلى الله ديان الجميع وإلى  أرواح أبرار مكملين. وإلى وسيط العهد الجديد يسوع وإلى دم رش يتكلم أفضل من  هابيل. ] (عبرانيين 12: 18 – 24)
 وقد  تُستخدم في بعض المواضع كإشارة إلى الشعب القديم أي شعب إسرائيل الذي كان  في الأساس شعب الله المختار [ كما هو مكتوب ها أنا أضع في صهيون حجر صدمة و  صخرة عثرة و كل من يؤمن به لا يخزى ] (رومية9: 33) ؛ [ كونوا انتم أيضاً  مبنيين كحجارة حية بيتاً روحياً كهنوتاً مقدساً لتقديم ذبائح روحية مقبولة  عند الله بيسوع المسيح. لذلك يتضمن أيضاً في الكتاب هاأنذا أضع في صهيون  حجر زاوية مختاراً كريماً والذي يؤمن به لن يخزى. فلكم أنتم الذين تؤمنون  الكرامة وأما للذين لا يطيعون فالحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار رأس  الزاوية. ] (1بطرس2: 5 – 7)

 *أو قد تأتي بمعناها الحرفي*  في إشارة لمدينة أورشليم ، وهذا واضح حينما دخل الرب أورشليم [ قولوا  لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعاً راكباً على أتان و جحش ابن أتان. ]  (متى21: 5) ، [ وفي الغد سمع الجمع الكثير الذي جاء إلى العيد أن يسوع آتٍ  إلى أورشليم. فأخذوا سعوف النخل و خرجوا للقاؤه و كانوا يصرخون أوصنا مبارك  الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل. ووجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب. لا  تخافي يا ابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتي جالساً على جحش أتان. ] (يوحنا 12: 12 –  15)
وأيضاً أتت  بالمعنى الرمزي الشامل للكلمة ، أن المسيح الرب – عند مجيئه ثانية عند  انتهاء العالم – والمفديون معه على جبل صهيون ومن هناك سيملك على الأرض [  أنظر رؤيا 14: 1 ، عوبديا 21 ؛ رومية 11: 26 ؛ مزمور132: 13و 14 ]

*6 - هيكل سُليمان وإزالة الخلط ما بين بناء الهيكل على جبل صهيون وجبل المُريا*  : لقد بنى سُليمان الهيكل حسب اختيار الله وهو جبل المُريا : [ فقال له  (الله) : إبراهيم . فقال (إبراهيم) هأنذا ! فقال : خُذ ابنك وحيدك الذي  تحبه إسحق واذهب إلى أرض المُريا واصعده هُناك محرقة على أحد الجبال الذي  أقول لك ... وفي اليوم الثالث رفع عينيه وأبصر الموضع من بعيد ] (تكوين22: 1  - 4) . وهذا الموقع عينه امتلكه أحد أبناء اليبوسيين فيما بعد - كما قلنا  سابقاً - وعمل فيه جرن (بيدر) للحصاد ، وقد اشتراه داود وبنى فيه مذبحاً : [  وكان ملاك الرب عند بيدر أرونة اليبوسي ... فجاء جاد (النبي) في ذلك اليوم  إلى داود وقال له : أصعد وأقم للرب مذبحاً في بيدر أرونة اليبوسي ]  (2صم24: 16و 18) ، وقد سُميَّ هذا المرتفع فيما بعد وإلى الآن باسم [ *صهيون *]  ويقع جبل صهيون حالياً في الجانب الغربي من مدينة أورشليم ، وقد ابتدأ  سُليمان بناء الهيكل في السنة الرابعة لمُلك سُليمان سنة 959 ق.م ، وأكمال  بناءه بعد 7 سنوات على أيدي مُهندسين فينيقيين (اللبنانيين) (1مل6: 14)  ودشنة سُليمان بنفسه في احتفال مهيب .

__________________________

عموماً وباختصار وتركيز :
صهيون (بالعبرية : צִיּוֹן ومعناها الحصن) هو واحد من *التلين الذين كانت تقوم عليهما مدينة أورشليم القديمة حيث أسس داود عاصمته الملكية*. ونجد أن في العهد القديم *ورد اسم صهيون غالبا للحديث عن أورشليم بمجملها كما قلنا*  ، وذلك بصورة شعرية أو نبوية (2 ملوك 19: 21 ومزامير 48 و 69 : 35 و 133: 3  واشعياء 1: 8 وغيرها)، بينما في زمن المكابيين عرفت صهيون بأنها الرابية  التي يقوم عليها هيكل سليمان فقط وليس مدينة أورشليم بكاملها (1 مكابيين 7:  32 و 33).
وأهم استخدام لكلمة "*صهيون*"  هو المعنى اللاهوتي الذي تحمله. فتستخدم كلمة  صهيون للإشارة البلاغية إلى  إسرائيل كشعب الله (اشعياء 60: 14).  ويستمر  المعنى الروحي لصهيون في  العهد الجديد، حيث تحمل المعنى المسيحي لملكوت  الله الروحي، أورشليم  السماوية (عبرانيين 12: 22؛ رؤيا 14: 1).  يشير  الرسول بطرس إلى المسيح  كحجر الزاوية لصهيون: "هأنذا أضع في صهيون حجر  زاوية مختاراً كريماً،   والذي يؤمن به لن يخزى" (بطرس الأولى 2: 6)​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يباركك ... شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

على ايه الشكر يا جميل أنا عنيا ليك فقط أأمرني
​


----------



## Mesopotamia (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا استاذي الحبيب


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> شكرا استاذي الحبيب



على ايه بس يا جميل ده واجب عليَّ
مع أني كاتب الموضوع ده من زماااان قوي (أكتر من حوالي 3 سنين) في منتديات تانية ونسيت اضعه هنا
والشكر للأخ الحبيب عبود هو اللي فكرني بالموضوع فنقلته هنا لكي يستفاد به الجميع
لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز، كن معافي
​


----------



## Mesopotamia (30 أبريل 2013)

لا على كده لازم اشكر عبوده كمان هههههه ومالو نشكرو ونشكرك انت كمان والشكر قليل بحقكم وخاصتا انت لان اناملك الذهبيه هيه الي كتبت الاسطر القيمه والمفيدة وبصراحه انا معجب في شخصك الكريم وفي طرحك للمواضيع الرائعه 
ولك مني ياستاذي اجمل تحية واسعد الاوقات 
ريمون بيث نهرين


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

Mesopotamia قال:


> لا على كده لازم اشكر عبوده كمان هههههه ومالو نشكرو ونشكرك انت كمان والشكر قليل بحقكم وخاصتا انت لان اناملك الذهبيه هيه الي كتبت الاسطر القيمه والمفيدة وبصراحه انا معجب في شخصك الكريم وفي طرحك للمواضيع الرائعه
> ولك مني ياستاذي اجمل تحية واسعد الاوقات
> ريمون بيث نهرين



ربنا يخليك يا جميل والشكر لله الذي يعطي نعمة للجميع لأجل البنيان
فليس لأحد فضل لكنها نعمة الله لكي نكتمل معاً ونتبني كلنا على الإيمان الأقدس
كن معافي في نور النعمة المخلصة يا أجمل أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين، كن معافي
​


----------



## Veronicaa (30 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك جدا على المعلومات
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

Veronicaa قال:


> اشكرك جدا على المعلومات
> الرب يبارك خدمتك



ويبارك حياتك جداً ويفيض في قلبك سلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## mary naeem (30 أبريل 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (30 أبريل 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة في شخص ربنا يسوع
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------

